# Hurricane Coaster vintage bicycle swap and show-Feb, Charlotte



## DonChristie (Nov 27, 2018)

Make plans to visit Charlotte, NC on February 2nd and come to the biggest and best Vintage Bicycle swap and show on Earth! Hurricane Coaster is having it's 4th annual vintage bicycle swap-meet and show at the Cabarrus arena again! Guaranteed to be bigger and better with 3 more Bicycle show classes and twice the room! This is an indoor event with Food, drink, vintage bicycles, warmth and a good time. 
The Arena charges $5 for parking but the admission is Free!
#HURRICANECOASTER


----------



## onecatahula (Dec 7, 2018)

I’ll be there Don; can’t wait !!!
Pete


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Dec 27, 2018)

Looking forward to this Event! Always a great turn-out and well organized by all the Team of good folks of the Hurricane Coasters!!
This is coming up Very Quickly!! ...... See you there! CCR Dave


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 27, 2018)

I'll have the truck and trailer loaded! V/r Shawn


----------



## DonChristie (Dec 27, 2018)

Its going to be a really big show! Here are 7 of the 9 trophies made! Hope to see everyone and more there! Oh ya, if anyone finds these Torrington blocks, bring them! I am a buyer!


----------



## bikemonkey (Dec 29, 2018)

We will be there in full force! Thanks for sponsoring such a great show. We had a blast last year and this one looks like it is going to be even bigger and better!


----------



## DonChristie (Jan 3, 2019)

The greatest bicycle swapmeet in the free world is less than a Month away! Are you ready?


----------



## Phattiremike (Jan 14, 2019)

This show is just weeks away, I must get ready!  See you soon.

Mike


----------



## DonChristie (Jan 14, 2019)

Looking forward to it, Mike! 

***2 week warning***

There is absolutely no reason why anyone should not attend this show-its FREE! 
Not only that, but everyone who does go gets to vote on the bicycle contest! $5 to enter your bike in the contest, trophies awarded, $10 for a sellers spot, indoors, cool tunes, beer, food and the swap is from 8am-3pm!

NO BRAINER!
BE THERE!


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 24, 2019)

I searched "Colson" on OC CL and this flyer ad pops up.
Way to go with advertisement Don @schwinndoggy 
I wannago.....


----------



## DonChristie (Jan 24, 2019)

Thanks Mark @tripple3! Last year some guys in Cali expressed interest! Hurricane coaster is national! I got a room for you if you can make it!


----------



## DonChristie (Jan 28, 2019)

This Saturday is the Hurricane Coaster swap meet and show! Do not miss out on the fun! Free to enter and vote on contest bikes, indoors, beer, food, music, swapmeet and open from 8-3! 
BE THERE!


----------



## onecatahula (Jan 30, 2019)

Free delivery this Saturday, if anyone is interested. See y’all there !!




https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/prewar-schwinn-double-bar-roadster.146559/


----------



## DonChristie (Jan 30, 2019)

Nice looking Rig, Pete! It is looking like we are going to have a big turnout! See you there!


----------



## DonChristie (Jan 31, 2019)

I am ready for the swap! Let’s do this!


----------



## bikemonkey (Feb 1, 2019)

Looking forward to seeing some killer bikes again and the fabulous HC crew!

*I will have some free swag for Cabers that stop by my booth* - just ask at registration for the Vac and Dash location.


----------



## pedal_junky (Feb 1, 2019)

I'll be there with a bunch of junk!


----------



## ozzmonaut (Feb 1, 2019)

The truck is full and I can bring about half of what I'd like to.


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Feb 2, 2019)

*FANTASTIC EVENT! *and I believe @schwinndoggy will confirm ..... but it *seemed like a record turnout*!
The entire crew of great folks, with the Hurricane Coasters,  put together an outstanding show & swap and they were VERY helpful
with getting truckloads of bikes and parts unloaded and re-loaded for those of us that were "short-handed" .... can't say enough
how helpful the Hurricane Coasters were!!  The weather couldn't have been better for Ground Hogs Day!! ( Hit 66 degrees at finish time )
Looking forward to the next one there in 364 days ....... NEXT-UP >>> Commerce GA "Pedal to the Metal" in 4 weeks ........
then Cleveland, TN "Get-A-Grip" in 7 weeks.  SO Lucky to have 3 great "back-to-back" Events to start-off the New Year! Cheers!!  CCR Dave


----------



## deepsouth (Feb 2, 2019)

I really regret not being able to be there.  Jacked up my back 2 weeks ago.  It's just now starting to feel better . I didn't think I could do 8 hours in the truck.  Hope to make the other shows and do this one next year.


----------



## jimbo53 (Feb 3, 2019)

We had an amazing turnout! 52 12’x12’ vendor spaces were taped off and only 2 or 3 were not filled. Big thanks to schwinndoggy for being the driving force behind this event. The ladies of HC, Carol, Becky, Lauren, Diana and Kiki did a great job at the registration table! Lots of killer bikes in the bike show, too.


----------



## Phattiremike (Feb 3, 2019)

I have to agree with Dave Hurricane Coasters, Don and his crew put together a great show, this venue is the bomb!  It shouldn't be missed by anyone in the south going forward!

As usual, old friends were there which is always great to catch up but I made a few new ones too.  I'm looking forward to next years show already!

Thanks Don!


----------



## jungleterry (Feb 3, 2019)

Great pictures of some wonderful bikes . Any more love to see them . Thx


----------



## DonChristie (Feb 3, 2019)

The 2019 Hurricane Coaster Swap Meet and Show was OUTSTANDING! This year was bigger and better than ever! There were some beautiful Bicycles and great swap deals to be had! Thank you for everyone who attended, swapped, showed and helped out! Special thanks to the Hurricane coaster crew for pulling this off! Winners of each class are as follows: 
Prewar Original - 38’ Twin Flex - Shawn Sweeney 
Prewar Repaint - 37’ Evinrude Streamflow - Mike Devito
Postwar - 60’ Bowden SpaceLander - Mark Gordon
Girls - 37’ Skylark - Shawn Sweeney
Custom - 52’ Monark - Scott Reed
Muscle - 71’ Schwin Grey Ghost - Ryan McIntosh
Motorized - Harley Davidson (Steve Miller Original)
BMX - 85’ Hutch - Mark Rafferty
Best of Show - 60’ Bowden SpaceLander - Mark Gordon


----------



## DonChristie (Feb 3, 2019)

More swap pics. I was snapping pics earlier in the morning. I missed alot more cool stuff!


----------



## DonChristie (Feb 3, 2019)

Pics 3


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 3, 2019)

Great job Don and guys, what an awesome turnout!! Beautiful bikes there too!!


----------



## Robertk (Feb 3, 2019)

Hats off to all! This show has great momentum! Look forward to the next one. Picked up a set of sweet Motomag II's at a great price! Everyone was super cool!


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Feb 3, 2019)

Glad looks like very good B.show Hhhhmmmm in Agenda for next year......


----------



## jungleterry (Feb 3, 2019)

WOW  great show and super pics ,thank you


----------



## stezell (Feb 3, 2019)

Looks like a great show with a lot of cool bikes Don, congratulations!


----------



## bikemonkey (Feb 4, 2019)

Had a blast at the Hurricane coaster show! Smooth event, great vendors and crowd. Bought and traded for some some nice swag, triggered a lot of memories and made some great new ones. Here are a few of my photos...




























My Spyder didn't get the top love but it was still happy to be there. Yes, my bicycles talk to me.








Triggered...




Heading home...


----------

